# xactimate prices for cedar removal and other question



## jstrand23 (Jan 13, 2007)

Anyone have the Xactimate price for cedar shake removal, and replace metal shingles(step flashing). MN price DL. Thanks

Also, we tore off two layers of asphalt and one cedar. On the adjuster summary it has a tear out height allowance. Is this for the one layer that the adjuster saw or can I charge that for each additional layer?

Jason


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

I personall can care less what xactimate says sicne national averages have nothing to do with what it costs me to do a job. Sorry that adds little to no value to this thread. I am just burnt out on adjusters and their cocka-mamey methods of estimating/valuating a job. xactimate... phooey.


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Grumpy - man you are getting grumpier :laughing:, as an FYI - the prices are not nationwide averages, simply adjusted using a percentage - they actually get material prices & SF prices from numerous companies in each area, but I do hear you on the adjusters & your cost

Jason - first, don't take this personal - but yes I could get them for you, but you are a little to new here still & coming close to the dreaded pricing question. I say this even though you have been a member since 07, basically because you have only contributed 28 times. Xactimate is a great program, but it does not make up for someone not knowing how to price their work - if your labor costs, insurance, etc... is higher than what is listed, you can loose big time. Work up your price & present it to the adjuster. If they have a problem with it, they can deal with the HO that is supposed to be made whole again for covered damage.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

Grumpy, just tell them you don't like to buy from your competition, Lowes is the same way.

To the OP, not sue exactly what your asking in your post but the insurance company owes to remove shingles down to the decking. If it's one layer they owe to tear off one layer if its 5 layers they owe to tear off five layers. If there's spaced decking they owe to put new decking on top. In addition they owe for ice and water shield to code and to reinbursemnt for the permit fee or fees. 

The few things in Xactimate I don't agree with is the price for each additional layer of shingles to be torn off as they in most cases come off very hard and cedar shingle or cedar shake roofing prices. The tear off portion is low as is the materials/install. Have not yet been able to convince any insurance providers that they need to pay more on these items and if we're slow we do cedar shakes for insurance in the slow Winter months.

As far as hard numbers that costs me $125 a month!!!


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

I can hear it now. All the storm chasing adjusters will be afraid to go to the Chicago area for fear of meeting Grumpy! Some would think to bring there dog for protection but they would be afraid too!!!

Grumpy, sure sounds like your mad at the insurance world. What I found doing insurance work for a fifth year is this. At first when writing big Xactimate estimates it was like they looked at it and though "Who's the new guy trying to get top dollar". After a few claims with each carrier it got easier and easier to get what I want/need. Of course there are some carriers and adjusters who hate writing checks and writing big checks. 

Keep plugging away and take the shrewd comments from them lightly. Remember they are working in your area now. Used to get bent out of shape with a denial or being told I'm too expensive now just blow it off like it's no big deal. What I found best is if the adjuster don't want to pay some line items is to remind them of other claims they've paid it on and to explain to them that's how it has to be done. Even though you know everything there is to know about roofing you will be dealing with a lot of people that know very little about it. Many have never done any roofing.


----------



## Vince_B (May 9, 2008)

jstrand23 said:


> Anyone have the Xactimate price for cedar shake removal, and replace metal shingles(step flashing). MN price DL. Thanks
> 
> Also, we tore off two layers of asphalt and one cedar. On the adjuster summary it has a tear out height allowance. Is this for the one layer that the adjuster saw or can I charge that for each additional layer?
> 
> Jason


I have a feeling no matter what they pay it won't be enough. If your area has been hit by a storm it might be better to find an easier roof to do.
I imagine the stormers love it when the locals get tied up with these kind of roofs.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

just charge a per square price for each layer torn off, if it's steep or high up, charge even more per sq, per layer. I would never trust estimating software to give me accurate prices. I'm with grumpy on this one. Every business owner should know how to estimate from scratch, not just punch in numbers to a piece of software and have it tell you what to charge. I'm speaking in general, not directly to the OP in this case.
Roofing estimates shouldn't take long to do, as there are only so many components to them. My roofer's been doing it 20 years on his own and can bang them out pretty good and makes a decent buck doing what he does.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

I hear you guys with only 1,300,000 line items it's not a good software. Also since the database is only changed once a month it's not very good either. Lastly, MN is small with only 8 price regions. 

Most all the multi-million dollar contracting companies in MN use it. One I know does a mere $15,000,000 in work per year, all bids written in Xactware.

If your doing insurance work and not using Xactimate your sort of in the dark.

Almost all the insurance companies here in MN use it. If it's in there they pay it.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

If you find it works for you then that's fine. I think it's still good to get a feel for what you really need to do a job. In NJ, prices can vary from county to county, and yes, we are a small state. So what contractors are charging 30 minute south of me, is not what I'm charging. 
I guess if you need to do 100 estimates a day, maybe it would be work. 
This is a discussion forum, doesn't mean you have to act like everyone should use it because it's got 1.3 million line items. I don't do a lot of insurance work, because I hate breaking down every single aspect of phase of the jobs like they want done. I wasn't aware that the OP was asking about only doing insurance work. I understand why he has to use it for those types of bids. I wouldn't want to hand a H.O. something that looks like what the insurance companies get, I've seen some detailed insurance estimates and I think it's funny how many line items and how much they have to break things down.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

Yes, it's a lot of breaking down line item by line item. What pays the best money is to have as many line items as possible though. Some adjusters have custom made grids with a column for common roof items next to the spot to draw the roof. This would make it easier and less likely to forget all the line items. Most adjusters are now required to put anything they pay for into Sketch which basicly does all the math and numbers for you. Tried it once and it's not easy to do it. A friend of mine who has X tried it as well and got no were and he's a brain! Seen some adjusters diagram a roof in it in just a few minutes. The one problem I find with adjusters who use Sketch is they commonly miss items which don't get automaticly figured by the program.

You can also make a smart list which is a list of commonly used items in one area so you don't have to run through the 1.3 million line items. I have never used the feature but know some who do. A quick search will find most any item in just a few seconds.

What I found works best with home owners is to also write a well explained estimate with just a final price at the bottom which is derived from X. They are explained that the one is how the insurance company wants to see it done and the other is how it's actually done from start to finish. When mortgage companies or some insurance companies want to see a signed contract they get the hand typed one, not the one from X.

If you don't do a lot of insurance work X would just be a waste of money. If you are also getting your price from insurance companies without using X than stick with what works!

Have downloaded price lists in other areas of MN and can say Mankato for example pays peanuts. Duluth and Rochester pay ok but it's not as high as Minneapolis/entire metro.

They say X prices are derived from large roofing companies who pay roofing liability insurance, roofing workmans comp, health insurance, the whole 9 yards, same goes for the other trades. At first when I used X and got the insuance company to pay on a full line item estimate was amazed how much it was but after several hundred claims it's sort of what's expected. Not all large insurance comapanies use it. A few use Simsol which pays better than X! Others use other programs which pay a lot less than both.

It would be safe to say that it takes about 15-20 minutes to draw out the roof at site. It takes another 5-10 minutes to compute all the numbers and make a line item grid. Punching all the numbers into X takes less than 10 minutes. As a matter of fact it takes more type entering all the home owner/insurance company info than to punch in the numbers.

One big advantage with X is most insurance companies use it so when they see an estimate writtin in it they know you mean business which typicaly means you stand a good chance at getting what you want as long as the items are correctly written. What you have to keep in mind is most line items have a remove and replace icon and some need to be broke apart.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

dougger222 said:


> I hear you guys with only 1,300,000 line items it's not a good software. Also since the database is only changed once a month it's not very good either. Lastly, MN is small with only 8 price regions.
> 
> Most all the multi-million dollar contracting companies in MN use it. One I know does a mere $15,000,000 in work per year, all bids written in Xactware.
> 
> ...


It's not good because you are using OTHER PEOPLE's prices, not your own. It's not good because it forces us to price in a method that may be counter intuitive, or in other words and in my opinion, not very accurate.

And FWIW I break my estimate sheets down in much greater detail than exactimate, so it's not about being lazy. I just do not like the way the program functions. It leaves out too many variables and lumps too much together.


----------



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

Grumpy, do you have your own spreadsheets or do you use another program?


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

Grumpy said:


> *It's not good because you are using OTHER PEOPLE's prices, not your own. It's not good because it forces us to price in a method that may be counter intuitive, or in other words and in my opinion, not very accurate.*
> 
> And FWIW I break my estimate sheets down in much greater detail than exactimate, so it's not about being lazy. I just do not like the way the program functions. It leaves out too many variables and lumps too much together.


I wonder how many among us bid jobs based on what others charge or what Xactimate or similar systems tell them without having a clue what their actual overhead is?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

MJW said:


> Grumpy, do you have your own spreadsheets or do you use another program?


I have created a super intensive spreadsheet that allows me to price down to the last nail. This spreadsheet has evolved with me over my entire roofing career, tweakign and improving year after year. I have shared this spreadsheet multiple times openly in this forum and sent it to several individuals privately. However I revamped it this winter and changed the pricing formula and how it computes to make it even more accurate. In essence to price each job, all that needs to be done is simple: just create a materials list. On the back end of the spreadsheet, I have applied a labor number to each piece of material. It's not totally unlike xacimate in that manner, but it's more accurate. As a matter of fact before logging on CT, I just inputed this month's material price increases. 

I have tried various estimating programs on the internet. None have done exactly what I wanted them to do, or how I wanted them to do it. I was going to pull the trigger on contracker EZ back in 2007 when I had 2.5 salesmen. However for the enterprise edition, I did not want to spend $5k. I *think* I even tried a trial version of exactimate 7-8 years ago, but I could be wrong. 


What I plan to do this winter is to rework the spreadsheet to pull the pricing from a dynamic database. right now the spreadsheet is static. let's say I price a job at today's prices. Then 6 months from now the customer wants to do the work. I have to rerun the material list. However if I make the spreadheet dynamic, all I have to do is save (instead of printing) the estimate. If the spreadhssrt dynamically calls pricing from a database, each time I open the spreadsheet it will disply the most current pricing. Therefore rather than taking the 10 minutes to reinput the values of the materials list, I'd just need to open the document and auctomatically it'd recompute... and the best part is this is really a pretty EZ conversion as a matter of fact. 



Seeyou, that's the thing I don't like. Now if what Dougger says is true, he routinely gets $500 a square for insurance jobs. I don't see how that's possible, but he obviously knows something about insurance work that I do not. If I can get $350 a square for a 20 layer ez that's got me dancing in the street. Normally I see pricing starting at $250 a square, which won't even cover my costs. Even after I can get adjusters to give me all suplementals, I can seldom get them to budge on labor, and in my opinion xactimate prices labor way too cheap. However I have sometimes gotten them to just match my price when I fax them my spreadsheet showing them real world values for ALL materials involved and even displays my overhead and profit so they can see I am not trying to scam or get rich on one job... I would not show this spreadsheet to the average joe home owner,but adjusters are a little bit different in terms of the negotiations process. Too be quite honest I think the spreadsheet confuses them enough since they probably have no ideas what materials actually go into a roofing job other than square foot and linear foot (LOL like most roofing salesmen anyways). 

That's the problem, must guys just charge by the going rate. Hence the "tree fiddy" answer the forum has generically come up with and the almost infinite numberof locker threads of people asking "how much".


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Grumpy's shingle price spreadsheet. Here is an example I just priced today on PDF.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

seeyou said:


> I wonder how many among us bid jobs based on what others charge or what Xactimate or similar systems tell them without having a clue what their actual overhead is?


I create my proposals from scratch for each and every job on hand written notes and then when that is done. I type it up into a proposal on the computer software.

I don't even check what other people charge. I charge what I feel I need to maintain my business, stay legit and pay my bills and have a salary for myself.

If you start basing your proposals on other people with different overhead, different businesses etc, you could lose out big time.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

Grumpy, was that a real quote? how do you change for say a really steep roof that is 2-3 stories, i'm not asking because i will copy anything. that is way different than what I do, as I'm not a roofer, but just wondering how you adjust each job as each one is a little different whether it be high, steep, low pitch, trees in the way, boomable? hand load? power ladder? etc. not saying you haven't thought of it, just asking how you incorporate those scenarios into your proposals.
I hope that number for tearing off 17 sq is just a made up number. ?? seems very low at least compared to what is charged in NJ


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> It's not good because you are using OTHER PEOPLE's prices, not your own. It's not good because it forces us to price in a method that may be counter intuitive, or in other words and in my opinion, not very accurate.
> 
> And FWIW I break my estimate sheets down in much greater detail than exactimate, so it's not about being lazy. I just do not like the way the program functions. It leaves out too many variables and lumps too much together.


Your are able to customize Xactimate with whatever numbers, detail and variables you would like to put in.
Once you have it set up the way you want it it is very fast and accurate and a lot easier than building a program or spreadsheet from scratch.
I'm a new user and can see many the benefits Xactimate, but I also don't think that it is the total solution.
And by the way that spreadsheet isn't half as detailed as the reports that come out of XM8


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

If you download the spreadsheet pdf, you see down near the bottom variables for steep, tall, poor access, etc... there are also blank lines for "miscellaneous" where I can add values for tree trimming or equipment rental if I feel the need. The steep, tall, poor access are pre-programmed variables based on averages. However you've heard me say it before there is no such thing as an "average" job. Every job is different. Therefore I can go to the pricing page, which you are not seeing and is approximately 630 lines of material prices and labor rates (aprox 1,200 values). I can always tweak a labor rate if/as necessary, and it will reflect on the visible pricing page. I've tweaked labor rates up on small or difficult jobs and tweaked labor rates down on large difficult jobs. This spreadsheet as seen is based on a job more than 18 squares, but less than 40 squares. 

Even if you don't tweak labor rates, which in theory you shouldn't really have to, the spreadsheet is suprisingly accurate to what my costs would be. As you can see on this job, has an actual labor and material cost of $4,042 and a sale price of $5,688. Giving 11% commission to the sales rep, who in this case is me, that's $626 to the rep which leaves $1,020 for the company. You can find hundreds of posts I have made stating I need to achieve how much per day per crew? $1,000.00. The point being this spreadsheet is dead on accurate +$20, and this was without any tweakage of the labor rates. There is a huge ammount of proprietary information contained within this thread. Oh well. Hopefully some guys around my area get ahold of it and actually decide to raise their prices. You cheap bastards! 

BTW the pricing is realistic for what people are charging here you will find prices $2,000 lower to $1,000 higher. If you notice the spreadsheet says "MINIMUM SALE PRICE". I don't normally go in with my minimum price incase someone wants to beat me up and try to knock down my price. It has ALWAYS been my intention to be the middle bidder on all my jobs. Also FWIW, that's a 3-tab job with 15# felt "like replacement" for the insurance company. We'll be doing a 30 year architectural with 30# (our standard package), insurance doesn't pay for thoe upgrades. 



I am always on the look out for what other people are charging. I want to make sure I'm not too cheap. I had a shocker today, a customer told me I was the cheapest of 3 quotes. Interesting as a matter of fact since I was $7k higher than what the insurance was willing to pay (fire restoration) the previous roofer set the building on fire. Using my spradsheet I know the bare bones minimum I need to charge to cover all my expenses, and still make money. If I know who I am up against (home depot for example) I know they charge ALOT and I may tack on a few bucks so as not to be too cheap.


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

Grumpy, I'm sure your spreadsheet is great and that it works for you.
I'm not here to argue but after digging into Xactimate I'm really impressed by its capability, don't be so quick to dismiss it.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

grumpy is that your spreadsheet for all roof jobs or do you use it only for insurance estimates?

i know ins co's like to see it broken down but most guys don't do that for homeowners unless they are asked.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

If I can vary labor and material prices then I do not dismiss it. This is a capability I did not know it had. However, that does not then give credence to the program because I thought the whole point of xactimate was to price the way the adjusters price. Sure the line items may be the same, however the values will be different thus giving reason to argue. If we are goign to argue, why am I going to pay xactimate fees? Fruthermore as I said, I *think* I got ahold of a trial copy many years back. I am pretty sure it was xactimate but my memory has never been my best feature. I wasn't impressed... then again many it wasn't even xactimate. 

Maybe I don't know what I am talking about... But the whole point is, we business people shouldn't be pricing our business based on what other people think we should charge, and that is my understanding of xactimate: using industry averages to determine job price. Am I wrong?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

ApgarNJ said:


> grumpy is that your spreadsheet for all roof jobs or do you use it only for insurance estimates?
> 
> i know ins co's like to see it broken down but most guys don't do that for homeowners unless they are asked.


I price every job using that spreadsheet. The only difference is the materials I input. So for this job, I had to price the job twice. Once for the real work to be done, as previously stated, and once for the insurance company "like replacement". It only takes 5 minutes to figure a materials list since I do hundreds of them every year. 

I do it this way, because this is the ONLY way I have found to accurately predict my gross profit per job. Maybe there is another way, but I don't know. I know how much I will make on a job before the job even starts, and for the most part the P&L at the end of the job is pretty much in line with what is forecasted. When I used price lists just too much was lumped together. Some jobs I was way high and didn't get some I was kind of low and got but didn't make enough, but it was based on averages. Originally the spreadsheet was developed for the production manager and myself to check what the salesmen were selling. 

It's also nice when you are talking about real numbers and a salesman undersells a job, uses the excuse we are too expensive, and you throw the spreadsheet in his face and say "tell me where I made a mistake." Too often these salesmen are pricing jobs based on what other people think we should charge... the "going rate". 


Again I said in a previous thread that I do not show this spreadsheet to home owners, but will show it to insurance companies However I have shown it to home owners in the past. However only a select few and only if I thought it would get me the job. I also always pre-emp the showing of the spreadsheet with a question "how much do you think is fair for us to make on this job?" You'd be suprised how often times they say more than we are actually going to make. Then I show them how much we are going to make. My accountant always says "Numbers don't lie." This is the price, this is how I arrived at the price. Take it or leave it. That's only happened less than a handful number of times, and all but once it got me the job. Then again some people think $1,000 a day is just way way too much and have this idea I am making a quarter million a year (I wish!!!), like it's all going in my pocket or something. Those are the kinds of people I typically don't target in my marketing... but really very very very few people do I ever discuss actual nitty gritty numbers. Most people can honestly care less how many boxes of nails I need to buy.


----------



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

Grumpy said:


> Grumpy's shingle price spreadsheet. Here is an example I just priced today on PDF.


Just FYI if you are interested......using the program I like to use, I punched in those numbers real quick and it leaves about 600 for mark-up or profit, considering current prices in Minneapolis for both labor and material. 

To make good profit, this should be at around $7,500, but I know I could never get those prices. That is with a 50% markup on mat. and labor.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

50% markup is rare to land jobs with these days. a few years ago yes, but not now. roofers are cutting each others throats in NJ with how cheap they are pricing jobs. my material usually costs a lot more so the markup% has to be lower. you can't mark up a 3000 dollar door 40% plus the install and trim and get any jobs. once and a while someone might bite but they are not the norm these days.

grumpy, so if you don't show the HO the spreadsheet, do you then type up a proposal in quickbooks or some other program to explain and price out the job with one line?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

I don't like to use numbers like 50% markup, because it's way too broad. What exactly is marked up? I'm not actuallya sking you, but everyone marks up different. I heard someone say they were getting 60% markup, but they were much cheaper than me. When discussing further, I found out that they were marking up their actual labor costs plus materials 60%... that 60% was for labor burdens also. As I have said numerous times my labor burden markup is about 75% after WC, GL, FICA, SUDA, FUDA etc... By my math he was losing 15% on his labor. That's why I markup my labor once for burdens and then again (when I mark up the materials) for profit. 


If I thought I could get $7,500 on this particular job I would go for it. Trust me when I say that the insurance company is offering less to the property owner than I have the job valued at. They did forget the dumpster but other than that their labor rate per square is just NOT enough. I'd have to have guys on meth to work fast enough to make any money or not pay my WC. It's funny how insurance companies promote the hiring of non insured or under insured contractors based upon what they compensate. 

I don't know what you are paying for on materials. I just got my new price list today at 78 for landmarks and 74 for heritage.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

ApgarNJ said:


> grumpy, so if you don't show the HO the spreadsheet, do you then type up a proposal in quickbooks or some other program to explain and price out the job with one line?


Attached is the proposal for the job my spreadsheet was factored...

As youc an see it's 3 pages long and in great detail what work we intend to offer. This is the bible. This is what we are going to do. This is what the customer and insurane agent see. I only show the insurance agent the spreadsheet if they argue or fight. Normally it stays tucked away like my privates. But the proposal is god. I will not do ANY work without a signed proposal.

If it's there we are doing it, if it's not there it is not being done. It is protection for me as well as the property owner.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

I guess in IL you don't have to show an estimated start and end date? it's called consumer fraud in NJ if we leave that out of proposals or contracts.

gotta love this state. most people don't know and never ask either. 
I put the start date on my contract, not the proposal.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

ApgarNJ said:


> I guess in IL you don't have to show an estimated start and end date? it's called consumer fraud in NJ if we leave that out of proposals or contracts.
> 
> gotta love this state. most people don't know and never ask either.
> I put the start date on my contract, not the proposal.


I write it in on customer request and I am very vague about it too. How can I predict start and end dates if the customer hasn't given me a down payment and color selection? Also how can I predict start and end dates when weather is a tremendous factor with roofing. Every consumer agency says to get it in writing, and I have no problem doing it, but I can't predict until I have approval to do the work. When the customer asks, I tell them "right now we are scheduling out at about 2 weeks lead time and your job is a one or two day job. However if you wait until fall that might be 4 weeks lead time." When they actually sign, I can write that down....


"Work to start approximately the first week of September weather permitting and will take approximately 3 weather permitting business days to complete, as specified above. Alterations to the scope of work or special order materials may affect the schedule." On the reverse side of the proposal on the service agreement there is bull kaka about delays caused by strikes, acts of god etc..


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

that's what I do also. it's a stupid law here in NJ. so many times i send out proposals but we don't do the work for 6 months or a year at times.
it just doesn't make any sense we need to include these dates. i say the same things like available start date of early sept 2010 and end date December 2010, even if it's a job that should take less than a month to do.


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

> Maybe I don't know what I am talking about... But the whole point is, we business people shouldn't be pricing our business based on what other people think we should charge, and that is my understanding of xactimate: using industry averages to determine job price. Am I wrong?


From reading all your contributions to this site you definitely know what you're talking about.

But like I said earlier you don't have to use the pricing in Xactimate or in my case Xactremodel.
The sketch based take offs are quick and accurate and thorough, especially when you use macros with your own spec's, variables and pricing.

I'm a new user and not locked in to using it all the time but if I can get it tweaked the way I think I can, this will change the way I do business.

The speed that you can produce accurate estimates is amazing.
The last estimate I did came within $200 (on a $40k job) from the way I usually estimate but took me only a quarter of the time. (and that is because I'm still learning it)

I should keep my mouth shut because using this software is almost unfair to the competition and I don't want them using it

As far as the pricing model, many of the software packages use a monthly fee these days and at $50/mo its not a deal breaker in fact its a great way to see if the program will really work for you without shelling out thousands.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

BTW, on 95% of line items you can enter any price you want. You can also attach pictures with the estimate if emailing. For example if the adjuster missed damages you can add the line item and a picture of the damage for review, really slick. Not every insurance does email though. One big insurance company is only mail and fax while another one is almost strickly email. 

On most window bids you have to get a window bid and include it in your estimate outside of Xactimate. For some reason they don't have real world prices for windows. Siding is about going rate and every contractor I know says roofing pays high.

Someday I'll take a webinar or an Xactimate class in person...


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

dougger222 said:


> On most window bids you have to get a window bid and include it in your estimate outside of Xactimate. For some reason they don't have real world prices for windows. Siding is about going rate and every contractor I know says roofing pays high.


Around here it's the exact opposite because insurance pays for aluminum and we put back vinyl. Most roofers I talk with say they use the extra money to offset the low cost of roofing.


----------

